# How hard do I tamper



## Thedrewser (Jan 8, 2014)

I'm fairly new to espresso machine coffee making. A quick question, how hard should I tamper down the coffee?

the instructions for my Gaggia Classic say don't tamper too hard but experience is starting to tell me that a good hard compression makes a better cup.

Any advice is much appreciated.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

In order to get a good grip of what you need to do, we need to know a couple of things first -

Are you buying freash beans?

And then grinding fresh?

Are you using the included tamper or do you have a proper metal tamper?

The beans are the most important step toward good coffee, you are going to need a grinder to grind them, and the included plastic tamper should be thrown into the back of your cupboard and forgotten about


----------



## mr_phillip (Jan 6, 2014)

Internet wisdom recommends 30lb of pressure. You can buy special tampers that work a bit like a torque wrench and 'click' at 30lbs, or you can put your tamper on a bathroom scale and get used to feeling what 30lb feels like by pressing till the scale hits the 30lb mark.

I'm still getting used to the espresso thing myself, but even my limited experience supports everything D_Evans says above. Tamping matters way less than good beans well and freshly ground, and getting everything up to proper temperature.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

The 30lb thing is a set point to get to, and is irrelevant without fresh beans and being able to grind those beans to the right consistency to suit a 30lb tamp


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

D_Evans said:


> The 30lb thing is a set point to get to, and is irrelevant without fresh beans and being able to grind those beans to the right consistency to suit a 30lb tamp


He may also be using the pressurised baskets in which case it's even more irrelevant.


----------



## Thedrewser (Jan 8, 2014)

D_Evans said:


> In order to get a good grip of what you need to do, we need to know a couple of things first -
> 
> Are you buying freash beans?
> 
> ...


Im buying fresh coffee from Rave Coffee but pre ground to espresso grind. My grinder can't get beans fine enough so I've given up with it. And yes, I am using the plastic tamper that came with the machine.


----------



## Thedrewser (Jan 8, 2014)

Charliej said:


> He may also be using the pressurised baskets in which case it's even more irrelevant.


Yes, I'm using the "perfect crema" basket that comes with the machine. Not got round to buying a non pressurised basket yet. I've only had a machine for 3 weeks so still getting used to it.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Thedrewser said:


> Yes, I'm using the "perfect crema" basket that comes with the machine. Not got round to buying a non pressurised basket yet. I've only had a machine for 3 weeks so still getting used to it.


That basket is designed to force crema, so the tamp will have very little effect whilst you are using it Those plastic tampers do more damage than good IMO too, if you switch to a metal one you will notice straight away how rubbish they are. A decent tamper needn't be expensive, you can spend loads but something with a good solid base and nice handle is good. Mine was £20 from HasBean.

Not worth switching until you swap the basket for unpressurised though.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

You can't go far wrong with a Made by Knock tamper, hand made in the UK and not expensive either, plus Peter is a very nice guy to deal with and you get to support a uk manufacturer.


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

I'm sure he mentions his grinder can't grind fine enough so a tamper wouldn't be any good until he gets a better grinder.

What grinder do you have OP?


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Ah just seen he's buying 'pre-ground. That's also a problem.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Let's clarify terminology . Tamper = the equipment . Tamp = the action of using the equipment .

You tamp with the tamper


----------



## Thedrewser (Jan 8, 2014)

Jason1wood said:


> I'm sure he mentions his grinder can't grind fine enough so a tamper wouldn't be any good until he gets a better grinder.
> 
> What grinder do you have OP?


Im using pre ground coffee from Rave Coffee.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Preground coffee still needs tamping. With a pressurised portafilter you may not need oodles of pressure, aim for a level tamp.

Made by Knock make tampers & a hand grinder that will undoubtedly help you. Or look for a used espresso grinder in the for sale section, or the veritable Iberital MC2 when you have saved up.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

If you're still using a pressurised basket and pre ground I don't think it's going to make a massive difference IMHO.

However definitely get one when you do get at non pressurised basket and a grinder. Made by knock is a good call.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

If you want to know what proper espresso is like out of your machine then you are missing a few essentials, all have been mentioned, but I would think about going ahead and ordering them









A non pressurised basket (about £15)

A tamper (from £15-£25 for a basic tamper)

A grinder (you can start with a hand grinder if you like, like a porlex (£40), but at some point you will want a proper grinder, which will set you back £150-200)

Pre-ground coffee for espresso might be near enough the right grind consistency to get an okish espresso, but its unlikely, you are going to need to be able to grind your own beans to get a good shot of espresso


----------



## Gangstarrrrr (Mar 4, 2013)

A non pressurised basket can be picked up for a fiver and an MC2 grinder for £80 SH. This would get you going a long way (not forgetting a proper tamper).


----------



## Jonathan007 (Aug 15, 2012)

Thedrewser said:


> Im using pre ground coffee from Rave Coffee.


I used some pre ground coffee just to see what it would be like.

In the end I had to look at grinders to get the correct grindz size for my machine to function correctly.

Your grindz size should be specific to your machine.


----------

